# Original vs Stretch



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the difference? I really don't see any change in the picture between these 2 settings. Same result with Native on or off. What is the supposed difference?
Thanks


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

That functions only with SD content.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

davring said:


> That functions only with SD content.


OK... so if I am watching SD programming, what is the difference between the 2?


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

stretch will fill your 16x9 screen, the other will have black bars on the sides.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> stretch will fill your 16x9 screen, the other will have black bars on the sides.


Not always true. I've watched programming under original and there were no black bars. Thats why this is confusing.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll try to be clearer. When watching SD programming, I understand Pillarbox puts in the black bars, but when selecting other format options, I see no difference between original and stretch formats. They look the same to me and I was just wondering if there is any difference.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Pillar box with a 4:3 image will be in its OAR (original aspect ratio), if you "stretch" that image it will fill the screen with a distorted picture, some people prefer to watch a distorted picture, most don't.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> I'll try to be clearer. When watching SD programming, I understand Pillarbox puts in the black bars, but when selecting other format options, I see no difference between original and stretch formats. They look the same to me and I was just wondering if there is any difference.


This really comes down to your TV settings or at least how you setup your TV.
The receiver has format settings for SD 4:3 shows. Pillarbars to fill a 16:9 screen, stretched, or cropped.
Original format and 480 resolution sends the TV a 480 4:3 video size. With this setting your TV can then add any format change you want from it.
"For instance" SD letterbox [or windowbox] is a program shot in 16:9, but aired over SD so the receiver would also add the pillarbars [hence windowbox]. I have my TV set to zoom SD 4:3, so when I select original format, the TV zooms the image to full screen. I could select crop on the receiver and have almost the same thing, but the TV zooms the image better than the receiver does. 
These setting are very much "YMMV" since it depends on what the viewer sees and what their TV does.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Depends on the broadcaster too. On HLN, for example, original = stretched. So I use pillar-box to avoid that.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

In SD. With stretched. People will look short and fat.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

KoRn said:


> In SD. With stretched. People will look short and fat.


Like the ladies at the mall?


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Like the ladies at the mall?


Maybe in your neck of the woods.:lol:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bnwrx said:


> I'll try to be clearer. When watching SD programming, I understand Pillarbox puts in the black bars, but when selecting other format options, I see no difference between original and stretch formats. They look the same to me and I was just wondering if there is any difference.


When stretch, everyone looks shorter and fatter to me. I hate it when they broadcast stretch images.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Like the ladies at the mall?





drpjr said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods.:lol:


Why is it that K-mart shoppers don't look as good as those at Imagine?


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> I really don't see any change in the picture between these 2 settings. Same result with Native on or off. What is the supposed difference?
> Thanks


In the simplest terms, the ability of your TV or SSP to de-interlace may or may not be superior to the ability of your DirecTV box and turning "Native" on or off is basically the switch between the two.

The differance here comes down to whether or not *you* can see the difference in quality! 
At first, it may not be very noticable to you unless you look very hard but after you notice what the difference is, it may be almost impossible to un-notice it


----------



## MISpat (Apr 22, 2009)

Also keep in mind that if you're watching a program originally shot in a 4:3 aspect ratio and you are watching it on an HD channel, the Network will automatically put the pillarbox bars on the sides of the picture and the receiver will believe it is a full 16:9 picture. On channels like ESPN, MLB Network, NFL Network etc, they put their logo into the bars so this scenario will be obvious. But FOX for instance, doesn't usually put a logo or anything there, just black space.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

MISpat said:


> ...But FOX for instance, doesn't usually put a logo or anything there, just black space.


The FOX network may not (but nearly everything they broadcast is HD) but the local FOX affiliate just might. My FOX affil uses the "wings" all day long other than local news and network prime or sports, because they are upconverted most of the time. The ironic part is that when they are in HD they do not air the wings (obviously) but when they are in SD they do air the wings which state that they are in HD. Go figure.


----------

